# [Hack] Pokemon Zeta/Omicron



## LaiikerGlezz (Jul 14, 2014)

Soo Hii guys today I bring u a new game of pokemon, It's on a beta fase but it's so good...
Some information is that all the pokemons of the first 5 generations are in, " Include the mega evolutions  " Its a completely new fan made history... The game is called POKEMON ZETA/OMICRON
so Im gonna leave a link where im playin the pokemon zeta serie:


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 15, 2014)

It looks highly interesting, much better then your typical "ALL POGEYZ" Rom Hack. Ill do some delving into the game myself, give me an excuse to boot up the 3DS again~


----------



## jakrodriguez (Jul 15, 2014)

This isn't a ROM Hack, its a fanmade game made in RPGMXP. So the thread title is a bit misleading.


----------

